# Media Server

## Bialy

Cześć,

Znacie jakiś dobry program, który działał by podobnie do AllShare Samsunga?

Chodzi o udostępnianie zasobów + przesyłanie strumienia audio/video.

Na serwerze nie mam X i nie chciałbym ich instalować.

----------

## Jacekalex

Jeśli w domu, to zainteresuj się upnp lub dlna - większosć nowych telewizorów  używa któregoś z tych stadardów.

Jest na przykład:

```
net-misc/minidlna

net-misc/miniupnpd
```

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Bialy

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Jest na przykład:
> 
> ```
> net-misc/minidlna
> ```
> ...

 

Oto chodziło  :Wink: 

Mam tylko mały problem.

----------

## stemer

Jest jeszcze PS3 Media Server - co prawda dedykowany na PS3 ale powinien śmigać na tv również i innym sprzęcie. Zaleta - transkodowanie i dzięki temu wlepisz sobie napisy.

W portage jest jakiś stary ebuild - ze stronki zaciągniesz najnowszy. Na bugzilli był gdzieś skrypt do odpalania tego w inicie.

----------

